# DAS6 Pro plus 3" backing plate.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My new one came today but i also ordered a 3" shinemate backing plate thinking it would fit, well it doesnt 

Can anybody point me in the right direction which plate i need.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Didn't think that you could get a 3" backing plate for the Pro plus....I thought it was the Pro only.

Could be wrong though, happy to know if I am.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Didn't think that you could get a 3" backing plate for the Pro plus....I thought it was the Pro only.
> 
> Could be wrong though, happy to know if I am.


Oh bugga. I ordered the plate and a 4" pad with the machine.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd wait until someone can confirm, I am purely going by memory which today is burnt out!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Did a bit of reading of "archived" stuff from here and you cant get a 3" plate for the pro plus.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

You can't because the spinning part of the actual machine is wider than 3" and if you went in at an angle you would hit the car. I'm pretty sure 5" is the minimum on the plus model.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Can confirm, no 3" plate fits on the Pro+, that was the reason I bout the Vertool Mini DA to pair with it. Highly recommend it to, it's a cracking little machine.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

fozzy said:


> Can confirm, no 3" plate fits on the Pro+, that was the reason I bout the Vertool Mini DA to pair with it. Highly recommend it to, it's a cracking little machine.


I`ve still got enough b/day money to get one. does it take any other size pads or is it the 3" only ?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve still got enough b/day money to get one. does it take any other size pads or is it the 3" only ?


3/4" matey, it's a perfect size for getting into the smaller areas and bodykits etc.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

fozzy said:


> 3/4" matey, it's a perfect size for getting into the smaller areas and bodykits etc.


Is the plate a special one or is it easy to buy without selling body parts 

Whats the vibration like ?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Is the plate a special one or is it easy to buy without selling body parts
> 
> Whats the vibration like ?


In all honesty I've not taken the plate off just tightened it on delivery (I'll check for you later). As for vibration, not that I've noticed and certainly far less evident than the Pro+.


----------



## zebedee80 (May 5, 2016)

bradleymarky said:


> My new one came today but i also ordered a 3" shinemate backing plate thinking it would fit, well it doesnt
> 
> Can anybody point me in the right direction which plate i need.


I did exactly the same thing, now I have to return the 4" pads  I can't justify a smaller polisher though so back to hand for smaller areas..


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Afaik its doesnt support pads or backing plates smaller than 5" due to larger orbit.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it only CYC that sell the Vertool 12e ??


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Is it only CYC that sell the Vertool 12e ??


Cant be certain but i think so, thats where mine came from.


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

I just bought a 3" backing plate for my Rupes 21 copy. Meguiars S3BP is the one.
I was thinking of removing the weight from the machine when using this. The thing marked with red in the picture.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I contacted Vertool direct and they said it would be £163 shipped to England..


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just picked up the Vertool 12e so looking for 3.5" pads if there is such a thing.


----------

